# Does it matter which brick I use for grit?



## John (May 7, 2001)

Does it matter what type brick I use to make grit? I have those house bricks but they aren't red brick, can I still use them for grit?

thanks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Get proper pigeon grit is best, as it contains beneficial minerals as well as aiding digestion. Readily available online. Also, oyster shell grit is good.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

John; said:


> Does it matter what type brick I use to make grit? I have those house bricks but they aren't red brick, can I still use them for grit?
> 
> thanks


Red bricks are the ones that are used to prepare home made grits. Plaster or cemented bricks shouldn't be used.
As John_D said,best would be commercial grits that they sell online or at stores. But if that's not an option then pls do add cuttle fish bones or/and oyster shells to the grit. Oyster shells contains almost all trace minerals that pigeons need.


----------



## John (May 7, 2001)

Yes, I have been getting commercial grit but it is so expensive for a lot of birds. R60 (5,70 us dollars) per kg! Ill try find some red brick and add oyster and cuttlefish bones. Do you think I could crush those parrot mineral blocks and add them to the mix? 

thanks


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes parrot mineral blocks can be added.
But if you add mineral blocks+cuttle fish bones+oyster shells to a grit mixture then it will be more calcium in it than what pigeons need actually. Because more calcium can also bring problems to pigeons.

In my home made grit, I use red bricks,crusher's sand,charcoal(wooden charcoal not timber),marble/granite chips,oyster shells,tiny stones,chichen egg shells,black dirt,clay(earthen)(also important to maintain ph balance and remove toxicity of gut if any) + 2 to 5%salt(very important) in it. This is a best grit you can offer from home. 

Oyster shells are a must add+ (in less quantities)you MAY either add cuttle fish bones or mineral blocks.


----------



## John (May 7, 2001)

Thanks again, I'll see what I can put together for them


----------



## renabailey (Dec 31, 2013)

John said:


> Yes, I have been getting commercial grit but it is so expensive for a lot of birds. R60 (5,70 us dollars) per kg! Ill try find some red brick and add oyster and cuttlefish bones. Do you think I could crush those parrot mineral blocks and add them to the mix?
> 
> thanks


Jedds Grit they made is some excellent grit but expensive. I forgot the name but they made it they outa know


----------



## John (May 7, 2001)

Could I use mussel shells and\or egg shells? theres tonnes of mussel shells at my beach


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes, mussel shells can also be added as one of the components of the grit. But freshly collected shells shouldn't be used as grit, readily. Because freshly collected shells have much salt in them so they can cause salt poisoning in pigeons.
Or
they have bacteria in them which may make pigeons sick. Rotting meat may give your pigeons Botulism.
If you plan to use freshly collected shells then first wash them thoroughly and then sterile them so that no harmful bacteria is left in them. You may use a oven for that.
Then they could be used as grit


----------

